

Syrian hacker, entrepreneur, and blogger arrested in Syria - PLEASE SUPPORT - beshrkayali
https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D9%84%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%8A-%D8%A3%D9%86%D8%B3-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%8A-Free-Syrian-Blogger-Anas-Maarawi/228644957166181?sk=info
Anas Maarawi is an admirable man. He's a blogger, web developer, and interested in open-source software. Maarawi founded ardroid.com, the first Arabic website specialized in Android OS for smartphones. We stand in solidarity with him and demand that the Syrian authorities release him at once.<p>Campaign: http://freeanas.wordpress.com/
Tweets:   #FreeAnas
======
zaid_theman
Assad thugs are taking it too far... Hope he will be freed soon!

------
mohanadgh
He must not be detained only because he expressed his opinion

------
tpr1m
Hopefully Al-Assad meets a similar fate as Ceaușescu.

------
FreeMo2men
Freee Anas. Free Syria

------
ahayash
Freedom price

------
ubermoe
Sad news

